# Why won't my Jack Dempsey eat?!



## kitkatlf52

Hi everyone!

I am fairly new to this board and cichlid keeping. I can't seem to get my Electric Blue Jack Dempsey to eat. He always hides under the rock in the middle of the tank and he never comes up to the surface for anything. I have tried flake and 2 different kinds of pellets. I do not believe in feeding live or frozen. Can anyone help?

Thank you!


----------



## ClearMud

could you give more detail about the size of the fish and if it has clamped fins, or has Ick, and also about the tank like size and what other fish you have in the tank. Also the name of the food. That stuff should help us answer your question.


----------



## kitkatlf52

Sorry,

I have a 10 g tank with a little convict 1 in, little JD also about an inch and the same for the Green Terror. My Electric Blue is about 1.5-2" long. I have tried feeding him TetraCichlid Cichlid Crisps...Hikari Cichlid Staple and Hikari Cichlid Excel all floating pellets. He does not have clamped fins or ick.


----------



## jegrego1

My JDs love to eat sinking pellets, and crushed up sinking algae wafers. they also love frozen brine shrimp but you said youre opposed to that. I have to say tho that 10 gal tank is going to get awefully small for your JD. *** heard EBJD juvi's sometime die do to some kind f genetic problems associated with their selective breeding, but if it continues to grow your going to need a 55 gal minimum for him or her. Also im curious to how it will do with a convict. keep posting.


----------



## kitkatlf52

Thanks! I think sinking pellets are the way to go with this guy. I watch one of the pellets get pushed down by the filter and he quick grabbed it! So he is lazy! LOL! But thank you! I have a 55 gallon that I am working on putting together and I am going to move him in there. As for the Convict who is the smallest really..he kinda thinks he runs the tank and since he is small no one really messes with him. So far so good though! I will keep you posted!


----------



## jason_nj

Electric Blue Jacks are very sensitive fish until they reach about 3 inches. So if they aren't eating almost as a preventative, I would treat them for a parasite. I know sounds extreme but they die quickly and usually not eating is the first sign, once they get stringy white poop they are almost impossible to save. You can use Jungle Parasite Clear or Tetra Parasite Guard for the treatment.

Now with that said, a 10g is way too small for just one of those fish much less all three. Do you have a larger tank to move them into? Also since the EBJD is so sensitive I would keep him in his own tank or with community tropical fish that won't stress him.


----------



## kitkatlf52

I have a 55 gallon tank that is a work in progress at the moment...but I do plan on moving them in there as soon as possible


----------



## ClearMud

What dose the tank look like now?


----------



## cgcomeaux

I have a similar setup. 4inch female JD, and about a 6-7inch male JD with a 2.5 inch male convict, and a 3inch firemouth in a 75 gallon.
When I first got my JD's almost 5 years ago now they were picky eaters. I went back to the LFS where i got them and asked what they fed there JD's. and I fed the same for a while and they ate well. I slowly added variety to there diet. After a short while they began eating more varied food. Now I have to be careful because they will eat anything that falls in the tank
Give him time. If his color is good, and he acts normal I'm sure he's fine. You could treat for parasites as a precaution, just be sure to remove any carbon in the filtration first as this removes any effects of medication.
Also definitely get them a larger tank, they will out grow that one fast. The 75 Gallon I got mine in is to small and they will be getting a 125 Gallon for x-mas. Plan on putting the pair with the convict in the 125G. And leave the firemouth in the 75G. I'll get him a couple friends.
I love JD's great fish, keep us updated on your new tank they will be much happier and less stressed in a larger tank and this too will contribute to better appetites.


----------



## livingroomdiver

Can I ask why you're opposed to feeding live or frozen foods? They make great occasional treats for the fish and can really help them to grow and show their full colors.


----------

